# milwaukee drill made in china



## puck11 (Jun 12, 2008)

i just recently purchased a 1/2 "corded milwaukee keyless chuck drill and could not believe it said made in china ,almost all my tools are milwaukee when did milwaukee move to china ?


----------



## kenhill3 (Jun 17, 2008)

puck11 said:


> when did milwaukee move to china ?


Along with all the rest. Yeah, it's kind of shocking in a way, but no surprise nonetheless. I have even seen Hilti tools that are made in China. But frankly, anymore, there is a fair amount of decent quality coming out of China, AND a tremendous amount of crap. 

Still, glad to have my 'Made in USA' Sawzall, along with the metal case. Last couple years it has been sad to see Milwaukee go for the consumer/the money, whereas it truly was a high quality professional's tool back in the day. RIP Milwaukee.


----------



## ChillaWatt (Apr 2, 2006)

It should say assembled in China. They have cheaper labor there. It's still designed and engineered in the good ole USA.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Milwaukee tools ain't Milwaukee tools anymore, they're Ryobi. Actually the company that owns Ryobi and Rigid (the power tools) bought Milwaukee a couple years ago. That company (I think it's IIT) is headquartered in Hong Kong, China. So yes, Milwaukee is now a Chinese company.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

thom said:


> Milwaukee tools ain't Milwaukee tools anymore, they're Ryobi. Actually the company that owns Ryobi and Rigid (the power tools) bought Milwaukee a couple years ago. That company (I think it's IIT) is headquartered in Hong Kong, China. So yes, Milwaukee is now a Chinese company.


They are not Ryobi. That's an ignorant statement by a smart guy.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Chinese products suck, some of them are a little better than they used to be but it is all a bunch of crap. It's hard to explain the mentality they have there, it's very different. If they have a batch of bad steel, instead of scrapping it they'll use it and cross their fingers. You have seen similar with children's toys with lead paint and other hazards. Their bearings suck and the tolerances where it's important are crap as well. A Chinese made Milwaukee drill will never last as long as the American made ones, just look at Levi's jeans, they're crap now. The price this country is paying for cheap Chinese goods is unbelievable, from the loss of American jobs to the high price of gasoline. The Chinese companies will take big losses till they put American companies out of business. I personally will go out of my way and pay twice the price to avoid Chinese products.


.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Last time I drove past the plant
(Jan. ?) there were still a bunch of 
cars in the lot.
Must still make *something* there?


----------



## puck11 (Jun 12, 2008)

*what a world we live in*

title says it all ,glad i dont have kids ,i loved milwaukee didnt think they were sellouts guess i was wrong .this **** pisses me off , i wear carhartt ,red wing boots and drive a chevy truck ,born and bred in historic massachusetts


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

HD has been selling Milwaukee's 71/4 tilt lock for $99 for a month now. I don't care where that is made, it is a heck of a saw for $130 & especially at $99.
Steve


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

From the Milwaukee web site:

Milwaukee is headquartered in Brookfield, Wisconsin, which is also home to research, new product development, manufacturing support, marketing, sales and information systems. It has modern production facilities in Greenwood, Jackson and Kosciusko, Mississippi; Blytheville, Arkansas.

Milwaukee’s power tool and accessories are also manufactured to its exacting standards in modern facilities in Europe and throughout the world. In 2001, the Milwaukee brand was launched in Australia by Milwaukee’s sister company AEG, located in Winnenden, Germany and was re-launched in Europe and the rest of the world in 2002. The company employs over 2,000 people serving customers globally


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

neolitic said:


> From the Milwaukee web site:
> 
> Milwaukee is headquartered in Brookfield, Wisconsin, which is also home to research, new product development, manufacturing support, marketing, sales and information systems. It has modern production facilities in Greenwood, Jackson and Kosciusko, Mississippi; Blytheville, Arkansas.
> 
> Milwaukee’s power tool and accessories are also manufactured to its exacting standards in modern facilities in Europe and throughout the world. In 2001, the Milwaukee brand was launched in Australia by Milwaukee’s sister company AEG, located in Winnenden, Germany and was re-launched in Europe and the rest of the world in 2002. The company employs over 2,000 people serving customers globally


I like how they left off China, that must be the throughout the world part.





.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> I like how they left off China, that must be the throughout the world part..


It does sound like at least some of
their stuff is still made here though.
Like I said, looked like something
was still going on last time I drove 
through Milwaukee.


----------



## TheKat_D (Jun 21, 2008)

*Here's what's going on*

Tectronic Industries is a Chinese company with its North American Headquarteres located in Anderson, SC. The own the selling rights to Ryobi, Rigid Power Tools and Milwaukee Power tools. They also own Dirt Devel and Craftsman tools as well. They are all seperate companies, with different headquarters that operate under the same umbrella. And while the other "American" companies are cutting jobs and lying to shareholders, TTI is actually hiring more people than ever and dumping its' profits into research and development of new products The lion share of Milwaukee Tools are still manufactured here in the US including the Milwaukee invented Sawzall. The newer cordless stuff is manufcatured overseas and Canada. Unfortunately, it just impossible to compete with the labor costs from China. Don't think there is some Chinese guy sitting on a pile of US money. TTI is actually owned by a German guy.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

TTI is owned by share holders since they are a publicly traded company. Share holders want profits and that is why every manufacturer has products made globally. You would be hard up to find anything made entirely from U.S. products. The material, labor, assembly, etc. one will probably be foreign.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Easy guys... lay off the truth telling... kinda makes it hard for the knee jerkers you know... LOL


----------



## BigLou80 (May 20, 2008)

stp57 said:


> HD has been selling Milwaukee's 71/4 tilt lock for $99 for a month now. I don't care where that is made, it is a heck of a saw for $130 & especially at $99.
> Steve


 And just keep thinking like that and buying cheap crap all the way to the un employment line


----------



## BrianG (Sep 1, 2007)

puck11 said:


> title says it all ,glad i dont have kids ,i loved milwaukee didnt think they were sellouts guess i was wrong .this **** pisses me off , i wear carhartt ,red wing boots and drive a chevy truck ,born and bred in historic massachusetts


Be sure to read the tag on your carhartts and red wings though... They still have many items that are union made in the US, but many are made in mexico or "around the world". Red Wing's "worx" series is made "internationally," i.e. China.

Even starrett has a few tools in the "global" series. But for now those are a tiny few of their whole line.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

BrianG said:


> Be sure to read the tag on your carhartts and red wings though... .


If it is a Redwing it is made in Redwing MN. Only the other-redwing owned brands- are made in china ( except for Irish setter IIRC).


----------



## toolman22 (Jul 7, 2008)

It sucks but that is the way the market is headed


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I know a guy at HD who told me HD was buying Milwaukee.
I thought HD already bought Rigid.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> I know a guy at HD who told me HD was buying Milwaukee.
> I thought HD already bought Rigid.


HD has a license to sell ridgid tools as an exclusive. 

Ridgid power tools are not the ridgid plumbers tools youve come to know. The power tools use the name (think hummer from GM) and are run by the same TTI everyone is talking about.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Someone mentioned Chevrolet. I had a Chevy Chevete and it had a japanese moter in it. cant figure that one.


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought it was a bad omen when TTI took over and one of their first moves was to shut down the forum on the Milwaukee website. They said it was going to be revamped, but it's never come back. I guess they didn't want to see their product trashed on their own site.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> I like how they left off China, that must be the throughout the world part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Heheh, I caught that too.
I bought one of their heat guns today and noticed it said 'Made In China'. I was a little surprised at that. Have some windows to reglaze and thought I would buy a cheap one to try. One was 19 bucks, the other was 59 bucks. Basically the same heat range, but one had a cast iron body.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Heheh, I caught that too.
> I bought one of their heat guns today and noticed it said 'Made In China'. I was a little surprised at that. Have some windows to reglaze and thought I would buy a cheap one to try. One was 19 bucks, the other was 59 bucks. Basically the same heat range, but one had a cast iron body.


Sounds like you bought the "other Milwaukee" heat gun.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Both were made in china. I bought the cheaper one to try. If it does okay and I decide I have need for one on a more regular basis, I might go back and get the higher dollar one. I think both had 2 year warranty.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Both were made in china. I bought the cheaper one to try. If it does okay and I decide I have need for one on a more regular basis, I might go back and get the higher dollar one. I think both had 2 year warranty.


What I am trying to say is that you were looking at Wagner Spray Tech's Milwaukee heat guns, not Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation heat guns. The former has a cheap model in black and a pricier metal model in black and red. The latter has only expensive red models. No $30 version. No metal housing version.

In other words, the Milwaukee you are talking about is not the Milwaukee this thread is about.

BTW, this is the one I have.

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-8985-Variable-Temperature-Fahrenheit/dp/B00004TI29/

Sounds like this is the one you have:

http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/milwaukee_1220hs_spray,43306,747.html

Two completely different companies.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I get your meaning and yes, the last two are the ones I was referring to.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I get your meaning and yes, the last two are the ones I was referring to.


Can't figure out how it all happened that way.


----------



## freedomryder (Jul 11, 2008)

*My first real power tool*

My first real power tool was a Milwaukee Hole Shot 1/2 in drill. What a difference it made in my work. Made in China it seems every couple of months I see a special on TV about manufacturing and trade with china. I have heard a little talk about the rising gas prices bringing jobs back to US because of transportation.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Plain and Simple........ The MORE Corporate Presence America has ANYWHERE, the more we can do..... Concerning Globalization and What Is Set In Stone!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> If it is a Redwing it is made in Redwing MN. Only the other-redwing owned brands- are made in china ( except for Irish setter IIRC).


Nope

you havent shopped for redwings in a while. They have very few boots made in redwing anymore. 

Milwaukee has been owned by techtronic industries since 2005. (they own stiletto too). 

http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands

Youre a fool to think that a drill made of global parts is going to last as long as the ones that were made in the Milwaukee plant (now closed) in wisconsin.

Heres this too:
http://www.stanleyblackanddecker.com/products-services/our-brands


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Another two-year-old thread dug up:whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Another two-year-old thread dug up:whistling


I did not "Dig It UP". It was on my "New Posts" screen when I responded!!!

Blame Nathan!!

Haaaaaah!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A spammer dug it up. Post deleted leaving Malco to blame :laughing:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Malco!!!:furious:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

john5mt said:


> Malco!!!:furious:



SALVATION! Exoneration! Justification! 

Leads to Cerebral Mastur......

Thanks Angus!!


----------



## superdeez (Oct 28, 2008)

Heh, might be an old thread, but speaking of Chinese Milwaukees, HF sells a "right angle drill" that looks just like an orange handled Milwaukee. Down to a Milwaukee reverse switch working as a replacement.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

superdeez said:


> Heh, might be an old thread, but speaking of Chinese Milwaukees, HF sells a "right angle drill" that looks just like an orange handled Milwaukee. Down to a Milwaukee reverse switch working as a replacement.


Good to know when my pos chinese made milwaukee right angle goes out. We'll have to see how long it lasts....though im not installing many cabs lately so it may have more life than you know.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

my chinese milwaukee has been worked hard for the past three years and still no sign of quitting. Even the nicad batteries are doing well.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Umm no ones talking cordless here. Besides ALL cordless drills are made in china (cept festool)


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

john5mt said:


> Umm no ones talking cordless here. Besides ALL cordless drills are made in china (cept festool)


Even Hilti. Though not all of them. I looked at Home Depot a few weeks ago. The Ni Cad stuff was made in China, and the Li-Ion stuff was made in Europe. I can't remember if it was Germany or Switzerland. I'm sure that eventually they will all be made in China, though. 

The problem with China isn't that all the tools made there are crap. The quality has gone up over the years, and will continue to do so. The problem is that we are allowing our manufacturing base to leave the country. Money is constantly flowing out of the country, making us poorer, and them richer. China is still a communist country. It wasn't that long ago that they were considered a threat to our national security. Instead of beating us in a war with missiles and bombs, they figured out it was better to buy us.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Even the Japanese Maskita's are made in china now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A W Smith said:


> Even the Japanese Maskita's are made in china now.


 
You know its bad when Japan gets stuff made in China :blink:. But hey can you blame them. When a man wont goto work because he can earn more money sitting on his arse then what can you do.
Also how can a man/women who has never had any education expect to be paid $30/hr to put screws in drill bodys all day? It's only gonna get worse.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

john5mt said:


> Youre a fool to think that a drill made of global parts is going to last as long as the ones that were made in the Milwaukee plant (now closed) in wisconsin.



why?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Also how can a man/women who has never had any education expect to be paid $30/hr to put screws in drill bodys all day?


 
This is true...:thumbsup:

Where does the US get our money from? China gets manufacturing...what do we have? Tech? and I can't say I am surprized that "everything" in made in china...there is a zillion of them and they have a "low cost of living" over there...only make sence. This would have happened LONG ago if transportation evolved faster...


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend of mine owns a manufacuring company. He has plants in China and in the US. He spends more money at customs than shipping.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> A friend of mine owns a manufacuring company. He has plants in China and in the US. He spends more money at customs than shipping.


 
exactly...transporting items has gotten so cheap as transportation has evolved It would be plain stupid, business wise, NOT to do what they are doing. They are in this for the same reason all of us are... $$$$$$$$$$$

just saying....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

stp57 said:


> HD has been selling Milwaukee's 71/4 tilt lock for $99 for a month now. I don't care where that is made, it is a heck of a saw for $130 & especially at $99.
> Steve



funny how the price has dropped on this saw,i bought mine 6 years ago and paid $180 canadian, i got it through a friend who worked at canadian tire who was discontinuing the saw. basically paid store cost for it. before that they were going for 250. now i can walk into the tool coral at the lumber yard and they sell the newer gen of the saw for 150 canadian


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Even the Japanese Maskita's are made in china now.



Makita still makes tools worldwide Brazil, U.S., China, Japan, England, and a few more.

In the 80's people called Makita, Toyota, etc. "Jap" crap. Now everyone is switching to saying "Chinese" crap.

It doesn't matter where the tool is made as much as the quality of parts put into the product. Quality control is the other important procedure that I would expect a company to want in a factory.


----------

